# Technical generator question.



## rugerx (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all, first time poster, often reader.

I finally had enough after Hurricane Ike with 2 weeks and no power.

I bought eight 5 gallon gas cans, a 6000 btu window unit and a 5000/6250 peak watt generator.

My question is this:
I have several outlets on this machine and want to know what combination of them I can use? Can I use the regular 120 three prong outlets in conjunction with the 240 large outlet? The unit came with a 240 cord that splits into 4 regular outlets as well.

I have attached pictures and tech notes from the manual regarding usage. Any tips on translating this? Can I use both the 240 and the regular outlets?

Thanks much for any help.

Verbage from manual:







240 extension cable supplied with generator.


----------



## cattlefarmer (Jul 15, 2009)

You can use any combination you want but you should try to keep it under 4800 watts. It’s also best to try to even out the loads between the 2 phases.

That Ac unit looks to be 550 to 600 watts so the fridge on the other phase. Your microwave will pull around 1,200 to 1,600 watts.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

rugerx said:


> Can I use the regular 120 three prong outlets in conjunction with the 240 large outlet?
> 
> I have attached pictures and tech notes from the manual regarding usage. Any tips on translating this? Can I use both the 240 and the regular outlets?


So... regular outlets are labelled 'A'
240v twistlock is labelled 'B'

And the outlets on 'A' are all split... which means you can pull 20A from each plug, not just each pair of plugs. So you can plug a bunch of stuff into those 4 120v plugs (potentially upto 80A... 20A on each plug). But, you are still limited to the generator... 41A/52A surge.

The 240v 'B' outlet can supply a max 20A @ 240v. (4800w). This is either a 240v appliance (using the black/red wires), or the supplied extension cord splitting to 120v outlets (using black/white and red/white wires).

If you have a bunch of small stuff, you can plug it into all the various outlets (4 x 120v and 240v twist). As long as you don't overload the generator.


----------



## rugerx (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks much for the replies!

This is the info I needed!


----------

